# Best Home Affairs in KZN (or Gauteng) for ID applications after PR



## Roisined (Jul 25, 2017)

I recently gained my permanent residency and need to apply for my ID book. I am dreading having to sit at home affairs for hours or to arrive there and be told I don't make the cut for the number of tickets they have on that day. 

Who has experience of getting their ID book at home affairs? 

Which is the best office to go to? I am based in KZN and do not want to go to Pinetown or Umbilo. I am willing to drive to Scottburgh or somewhere just so I don't sit outside in the blistering heat. 

I often travel to Gauteng so could use that as an option too.


----------



## mawire (Jan 27, 2018)

Roisined said:


> I recently gained my permanent residency and need to apply for my ID book. I am dreading having to sit at home affairs for hours or to arrive there and be told I don't make the cut for the number of tickets they have on that day.
> 
> Who has experience of getting their ID book at home affairs?
> 
> ...


Just go to the your nearest convenient Home Affairs. Permanent residents usually have their own serving point. I applied at Randburg (Malibongwe) and everything took around 20 minutes. TIP: Go an hour before the OFFICE closes, hardly any queues then!


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

The good news is that PRP holders have a seperate counter for ID applications. You do not use the same counter as citizens applying for IDs. So there is absolutely no queues at ID application counters for PRP holders. You might find 2 or 3 people ahead of you but that really is not a queue.
Just be careful that wen you get to DHA ask for the counter for ID applications for PRP holders. If you just say ID application they will direct you to a long queue for citizens then after waiting long and you get to the counter then they tell you sorry you are in the wrong queue


----------

